
Gartner Technology Hype Cycle in 2000 - anton_tarasenko
https://qzprod.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/gartner-hype-cycle2000.gif?w=479
======
nailer
Is 'digital ink' what we now refer to as e-readers?

~~~
cmarschner
Yes, e-ink vs. gyricon was a big fight back then.

